# Would you push for medicated??



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I have my initial consultation for IUI in 2 weeks and i dont want to really try natural and would like to jump straight to medicated... do you think they'll do this?

Has anyone else pushed for medicated IUI over natural?

Em x


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Em,

Definitely ask them, I think medicated has a better chance of working over natural although there is the higher chance of twins.

When is your first appointment? Bet you can't wait! If you want to join us on the IUI girls TTC thread all the girls on there are at different stages of treatment and can give you loads of help and support, I don't know what I would to without them TBH!!  

 xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Em which clinic are you going to (local??). Most clinics don't do unmedicated IUI, I think the success rate is only about 5% whereas a medicated is 10-15% - not great but still creditable. If you're going privately then I think you have every right to ask for medicated IUI & if they say no ask their reasons for pushing one form above another.

Good luck hon


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replys ladies  

Professor waffle we decided not to go local as the wessex had massive waits for sperm and Dr Golland who was at St Mary's said he would only do one IUI before moving onto IVF due to sperm shortages and the treatment would be done at the LFC anyway.. also the waiting list for sperm there was bad so we decided we'll try and commute to the Esperance in Eastbourne and if the traveling gets a bit much then we'll re assess then.

Shemonkey we have twins in the family my mum is a non identical twin so im ok with twins infact i'd love twinnies  

I may well pop onto the IUI thread been on there once or twice before and everyone was lovely.

Em x


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Em, it's all getting closer  

I had unmedicated as there was no reason for me not to. I had regular periods and ovulation and normal hormone levels. I think it is a bit different for us lesbians as we go into this with no real idea of our fertility as we haven't been at home TTC for a year before  
Personally I would not want to use drugs unless I really had to xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Em,

I am at the Esperance and they do both medicated and natural IUI. Have a good chat with the consultant, I found them really easy to talk to, are you with Chui or Zaidi? As professor waffle said you are paying so should have the right to have what you want!

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Im with Dr Chui.

Im not fussed about the drugs if it gives me a better chance then im game for it!


----------

